
Rookie Manager Mistakes (2018) - Tomte
https://hiring.workopolis.com/article/4-rookie-manager-mistakes/
======
drpgq
"Rookie mistake #1: Creating a blanket policy for one bad apple" made me laugh
because the CEO of a 50 person tech company I worked for many years was famous
for such policies. It was funny because the company had a high trust
workforce, but the CEO would flip out over a situation and then bring in a
draconian rule to deal with it and slowly over time it went from a great place
to work to a more mediocre one.

